# Millhouses Railway Sheds, Sheffield, April 2013



## HughieD

Don't think this one has been done on here before which is strange. The ex-engine sheds are now well and truly trashed. Access is easy and the graffiti quite unique including some by the now quite famous Phlegm. As you can see from the history borrowed from wiki below the sheds closed in 1962. After the sheds closed the building was then extended and converted into a warehouse by the Consolidated Pneumatic Tool Co. who bought out Frank Guylee who had a factory nearby where they made Jacob's chucks. When it became empty the owner put it up for sale/redevelopment. One of the requirements was not to use the road on the east side as it goes through a residential street. Hence potential buyers had to negotiate with the newly built Tesco for access via their overflow car park on the west side. Apparently Tesco's terms weren't very accommodating and a buyer couldn't be found and the site fell into disrepair. Anyhow, well worth a mooch for a half hour or so.

From Wikipedia:


> Millhouses engine shed was an engine shed in Millhouses, Sheffield. It was built by the Midland Railway in 1901 as Ecclesall engine shed, to serve the Midland Main Line. It was used mainly to stable passenger and mixed-traffic locomotives for use on trains from the nearby Sheffield Midland station. The shed was built next to Millhouses railway station; it had 8 dead end roads, and could handle about forty steam locomotives. Ecclesall shed was renamed Millhouses in 1920. Millhouses bore the shed code 25A, then 19B in 1935 and finally 41C in 1958.
> 
> During LMS ownership the shed was home mostly to 4-4-0 engines until the arrival of Jubilee steam engines in 1937. In 1959 the shed had an allocation of thirty-three engines, including twelve Jubilee steam engines. 1960 saw the arrival of seven Royal Scots.
> 
> Millhouses shed closed on 1 January 1962, the shed's remaining engines were transferred to Canklow, Barrow Hill Engine Shed and Staveley Great Central.



OK, on with the pictures:




img8918_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8944_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8943_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8941_2 by HughieDW, on Flickr





[/url]
img8940_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8937_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




[/url]
img8933_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8930_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8923_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8921_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8920_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8919_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90

Your right its well trashed,but still great photos


----------



## HughieD

flyboys90 said:


> Your right its well trashed,but still great photos



Cheers mate. Very high trashed+graff ratio on this one...


----------



## jack-the-snipper

its worth a quick look heading into sheff 
some nice pieces in there 
Bradfield filter house is another good one


----------



## demon-pap

some cool graffiti in there, thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79

Love Phlegms work!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HughieD

Stealthstar79 said:


> Love Phlegms work!
> Thanks for sharing!



Phlegm-heavy report coming up soon from another Sheffield location


----------



## ImmortalShadow

Cannon Brewery also has some amazing graffiti.
Thanks for sharing these photos


----------



## Mickelmas

I visit this place very often, everytime I go to the shop next to it. I'll get some of mine up, although looking at it im going to be hard pressed to put up stuff different to yours lol.

Thanks for sharing fella


----------



## HughieD

Mickelmas said:


> I visit this place very often, everytime I go to the shop next to it. I'll get some of mine up, although looking at it im going to be hard pressed to put up stuff different to yours lol.
> 
> Thanks for sharing fella



Cheers mate. Can't believe this place hasn't been covered on here recently. I'd get your pix up anyhow....


----------



## Labb

Great photoes. The grafitti is great. Are there any tracks left on the site ?


----------



## HughieD

Labb said:


> Great photoes. The grafitti is great. Are there any tracks left on the site ?



Cheers mate. No tracks left I'm afraid. Probably due to it being converted from train sheds to alternative industrial usage some time ago I guess.


----------



## sonyes

Like that!  thanks for sharing. Great pics.


----------



## acepainter

it's a great place to vist , even done some model work there too , I could just wonder around for hours


----------

